
Black hole 'hair' could be detected using ripples in space-time - bookofjoe
https://www.livescience.com/black-hole-hair-gravitational-waves.html
======
bookofjoe
>Quantum Hair on Colliding Black Holes

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.01106](https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.01106)

